# Sticky  [Important] Read before posting



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

If you have a deal that you want to post go ahead and make a thread! But please know that if you are replying to an existing deal *do not* reply to that thread with another deal (link to a different merchant or a better deal of the same type), make a new thread. *Different deal*. *Different thread*.

Thanks!


----------

